# Audi A6 3.0 needs parts, suggestions on where to buy ?



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

Car in question is a 2003 Audi A6 3.0 Quattro and according to a mechanic, the engine needs exhaust cams 1 - 3 and lifters to go with it and a timing belt and water pump while at it. 

I've checked around (online) for the cams and lifters with no luck and dealership prices are a little steep. ECSTuning has good prices on the water pump and timing belt, but no luck on the other parts.

Anyone able to recommend a reputable parts supplier?


----------



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

My question is, how is it that the car needs a new cam? Are you sure that it's not some other part? Your car only has 4 cams, 2 intake and 2 exhaust. 

Now I get parts from http://www.germanautoparts.com/ and https://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/

I've never had any issues with either place and have had great service from them.


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

Malevolent said:


> My question is, how is it that the car needs a new cam? Are you sure that it's not some other part? Your car only has 4 cams, 2 intake and 2 exhaust.
> 
> Now I get parts from http://www.germanautoparts.com/ and https://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/
> 
> I've never had any issues with either place and have had great service from them.


The car belongs to my cousin who merely mentioned that his mechanic indicates the car needs "exhaust cam 1 - 3 and lifters."

I'll have to find out more from my cousin. 

Also, on the C5 platform, is there more than one type of 3.0 engine offered? My cousin said his car is a 2003 Audi A6 3.0 Quattro.


----------



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes, they only made the 3.0 from 02-04.


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

Malevolent said:


> Yes, they only made the 3.0 from 02-04.


Thanks man!

I'll post back if my I have any other questions.


----------



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

No problem. :thumbup:


----------

